# Facebook + MSN ne marche pas !



## missou (11 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

Comme je l'ai mentionné dans mon titre, j'ai des petits problèmes depuis quelques temps pour accédert à Facebook via Safari sur mon MacPro et Adium refuse catégoriquement de connecter mon compte MSN.

Pour Facebook, firefox, peine moins que safari, mais la navigation est très difficile.

Pour MSN, Adium reste bloqué sur la phase d'"authentification", alors qu'il connecte sans problème mon compte FB par exemple.

Mon MBP par contre, sur le même réseaux aucun problème ni sur FB ni sur MSN avec Adium.

Je me dis que ça ne peux venir de ma connexion vu que je télécharge des données à plus 800ko/sec en moyenne.

Si vous avez une idée ...

Merci de m'avoir lu.


----------



## twinworld (11 Août 2009)

missou a dit:


> j'ai des petits problèmes [] pour accédert à Facebook via Safari sur mon MBP []
> Mon MBP par contre, sur le même réseaux aucun problème ni sur FB ni sur MSN avec Adium.


je comprends pas : vous avez des problèmes avec votre MBP ou pas ?


----------



## missou (11 Août 2009)

Effectivement je me suis trompé, j'ai corrigé, j'ai des problèmes avec mon MacPro, mais pas avec mon MBP.


----------



## JPTK (11 Août 2009)

missou a dit:


> Je me dis que ça ne peux venir de ma connexion vu que je télécharge des données à plus 800ko/sec en moyenne.



lol... bah oui si tu DL en permanence à 800 ko/sec et que tu occupes 98 % de la bande passante, ça va pauser des soucis. Tu peux pas baisser un peu ton download ? Tu as combien en débit descendant avec ta connexion ?


----------



## missou (11 Août 2009)

Je ne télécharge pas continuellement, c'est juste pour dire que ça ne vient pas de ma ligne puisque je parviens à avoir un débit moyen de 800ko en DL


----------



## twinworld (11 Août 2009)

vous avez testé la connexion sur FB via Safari, mais depuis une autre session de votre MacPro ?


----------



## missou (11 Août 2009)

Avec une autre session utilisateur ? Faut que j'en créé une autre juste pour ça


----------



## missou (12 Août 2009)

J'ai donc créé une nouvelle session utilisateur sur mon MacPro, et rien ne change, facebook est à peine accessible, et quand j'arrive à charger la page, dès que je veux accéder à une autre page ça ne marche pas.

Pour adium même problème, aucune différence.

J'ai essayé avec un autre compte Facebook, même résultat, et sur adium pareil avec trois autres adresses MSN aucun résultat.


----------



## twinworld (12 Août 2009)

vous avez déjà effectué les opérations de maintenance, réparation des autorisations, vérification du disque ? Est-ce que la configuration réseau de votre MBP et de votre MacPro est la même ? vous avez pas installé un truc sur votre ordi qui rame, genre filtre ou firewall ?


----------



## missou (12 Août 2009)

J'ai effectivement déjà réalisé ces tâches là, la configuration réseau quant à elle est la suivante : le MacPro est en RJ45 et le MBP en AirPort. Une clean install a été réalisée à la fin du mois de juin et aucun filtre/firewall ou autre n'est installé sur les machines.


----------



## missou (17 Août 2009)

Plus personne n'a d'idée ? 

Je pense donc que je vais attendre SL pour voir si ça le fait toujours ...


----------

